# Golf....Play through?



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Two men are playing golf when two women are slowing everyone’s game. One said, “I’ll go tell them to speed up.” He returns & said, “I can’t, one is my wife & the other my mistress.” His partner said, “I’ll go tell them.” He returns & tells his partner, “I can't either, small world!" :shock:


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

uh oh! :shock:


----------



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

HAHAHA... Thats good.


----------



## time4hunt (Oct 4, 2011)

Thinking I'm glad my wife doesn't play golf.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Sounds like both couples could be sharing more than just a golf cart......\

Probably happened in St.Geoge.....


----------

